# Trance mixes of classical music



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I really like trance mixes that use pieces of classical music as a basis. The best of these that I've heard so far include the two that I have posted below. What I don't mean are tracks that simply take a sample of music and put a rhythm box over the top of it. No, I like real BIG trance mixes that wrap you in sound.
Does anyone know of some good trance mixes that use classical music? If so, let's know about them!


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Sure, I know a lot of them, I'll post them below, if you are interested in more trance genres, feel free to ask, I'll recommend more.






Mozart's Requiem - Lacrimosa






Bach - Air on a G string





Pachelbel - Canon in D






Chopin - Nocturne






Cheers and enjoy the listening!


----------



## DJ Gadget (Feb 1, 2017)

Great selection! 

You might like this 2 hour mix I did of my favourite classical trance tunes, it's become my all-time favourite mix and includes most of your selection! 

You can hear it for free here: https://www.mixcloud.com/DJ_Gadget/classical-variations-in-trance/

Peace and love from DJ Gadget, the Space Unicorn xx


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, somebody will turn in his grave. If I don't return on this forum after posting this, it's probably a lightning strike...


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Well, I don't begrudge anyone his of her pleasure but I completely fail to understand how you can listen to this for more than a minute if you're in it for the music. Purely subjective but in my opinion it's predictable, extremely boring, pulse-driven dance-oriented non-music. In my opinion it's the antithesis of music-that-is-interesting-for-listening. I've also watched the rise of all of these DJ's to stardom (including our own export product DJ Tiesto), expelling bands that make real music/creative music from the public eye and that really depressed me about the state of the world. 

I suppose trance is the goal of it and it's achieved by pulsating music and chemical supplients. I severely dislike it as a societal phenomenon. I would be glad if it were categorized under a different label from music. 

Well, call me a conservative for a change.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I quite like some dance, trance, techno, house etc. music myself, but I'm very picky and I think most of it is pretty bad. These aren't exactly the best examples of the genre. Anyway, no point in further discussion considering your views.


----------



## DJ Gadget (Feb 1, 2017)

All music is repetition. Also, all music is a creative expression that is highly subjective in its appreciation. I love both classical and trance, they are both by far my favourite genres of all music. I think there are a lot of similarities between classical and trance (especially uplifting, melodic and orchestral) in the way they can induce an emotional response.

I would hesitate in callling any music 'bad', and I will listen to a broad range of music depending on my mood, but just like most people my personal taste will steer me in certain directions.

The great composers were pioneers of their day. I am quite sure if they were alive today they would be experimenting with tools such as synthesisers and sequencers.

Happy listening whatever your ears prefer! 

DJ Gadget

My classical trance mix: https://www.mixcloud.com/DJ_Gadget/classical-variations-in-trance/


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

DeepR said:


> I quite like some dance, trance, techno, house etc. music myself, but I'm very picky and I think most of it is pretty bad. These aren't exactly the best examples of the genre. Anyway, no point in further discussion considering your views.


You're right there's no point in discussing it because I'm extremely subjective on dance, trance, techno, house etc. and that doesn't leave much room for exchanging views I agree. I have a very broad taste but it doesn't include these genres so far. Nevertheless I like to believe that great music can be made in every genre. Just haven't heard any yet so far in the afore mentioned genres.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

DJ Gadget said:


> All music is repetition. Also, all music is a creative expression that is highly subjective in its appreciation. I love both classical and trance, they are both by far my favourite genres of all music. I think there are a lot of similarities between classical and trance (especially uplifting, melodic and orchestral) in the way they can induce an emotional response.
> 
> I would hesitate in callling any music 'bad', and I will listen to a broad range of music depending on my mood, but just like most people my personal taste will steer me in certain directions.
> 
> ...


I don't know if it's bad music. To me personally it's hardly music and I don't hear anything in it that has 'quality' to me. I don't have any problems with twelve tone/atonal/musique concrete/etc. etc. for instance. I also love a lot of electronic music both classical and modern, both from the older days (e.g. White Noise - An Electric Storm) of from later periods: Zappa's synclavier album Civilization Phase III is his best album in my opinion. I also love Maja Osojnik a whole lot, for instance this one that I've posted here many times:






In my opinion the best piece of music made in 2016 I've heard of.

And I love what Jozef Dumoulin is doing.






Now these are pioneers of our day in my opinion.

No, it must have to do with something else. I'm just guessing - and deliberately putting it strongly until I hear something musically interesting: dance, trance, techno and house are (music) for the masses aimed at making money by the producers/DJ's, club owners and people selling stuff on the side. It's a big money business. There is no deeper musical aim or development going on whatsoever. It's format music without musical goals or value. Development centers around the question how to refresh dance/trance/etc formats to keep them interesting enough for the masses to keep spending their money in clubs and at festivals.

I don't write this to offend anyone, it's just my honest opinion and I'm ready to change my mind, at least to some extent if I would hear one piece that is extraordinary music.


----------



## DJ Gadget (Feb 1, 2017)

I have been DJing Trance for fun for 20 years. I play a live mix every Thursday on an online radio station along with other DJ enthusiasts who also do it for free. I have never made any money from it, not a dime, I do it because I love the music and enjoy it. In fact I have spent a small fortune buying music over the years.

All the big name Trance DJ's have regular weekly podcasts and mixes that can be listened to for free online, moreso than classical. Free parties, 'raves' etc still take place all over the globe if you knew where to look.

Of course musicians and producers sell music and clubs charge for entry, just as I happily pay to see a classical concert.

Dance music is music, it is no more or less commercial than any other music and performance art.

DJ Gadget

DJ Gadget


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice to hear that


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

1st Post:


> Well, I don't begrudge anyone his of her pleasure but I completely fail to understand how you can listen to this for more than a minute if you're in it for the music. Purely subjective but in my opinion it's predictable, extremely boring, pulse-driven dance-oriented non-music. In my opinion it's the antithesis of music-that-is-interesting-for-listening.


2nd post:


> You're right there's no point in discussing it because I'm extremely subjective on dance, trance, techno, house etc. and that doesn't leave much room for exchanging views I agree


3rd Post:


> I don't know if it's bad music. To me personally it's hardly music and I don't hear anything in it that has 'quality' to me


Okay - you don't like trance, I get it. All music is subjective; I'm just polite enough to avoid posting in subjects that I actively don't like, or know nothing about, rather than saying repeatedly what rubbish I think they are.



> In my opinion the best piece of music made in 2016 I've heard of.
> And I love what Jozef Dumoulin is doing.


That may be your opinion, but it's not trance and therefore has nothing to do with the thread. Presumably you wouldn't go onto a thread about trombones in order to say how you don't know how anyone can listen to them, and then promote the virtues of violas instead...?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

You're right, I wouldn't do that. In general I also refrain from posting in threads on music or composers I don't like. The reason I make an exception here is that (1) I hate what it has done to creative popular music and (sub)culture (2) I'm inviting you to change my mind, if possible, by posting *one* musically interesting piece.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Casebearer said:


> I hate what it has done to creative popular music and (sub)culture


What exactly has "it" done to creative popular music and (sub)culture? Very generalizing. It's not like it's all very commercial DJ Tiesto kind of music.
There are many different kinds of dance music. It basically started out with disco and electronic music in the 70s and in the early 80s you get house, techno, trance etc. You might even say it started with African rhythms.
If you don't like a "four to the floor" beat and repetition in music in general, you're not going to like any of it.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The African rhythms I would certainly like. I agree things went already bad with disco. After that house, dance, trance, techno together with hiphop and rap pushed all musically interesting and creative popular music from more or less mainstream (to be heard on Hilversum 3/Radio 3) away from the public eye to 'theme channels'. 

But I know I'm generalizing and unreasonable so I'll stop. Thanks for the 'four to the floor' concept. Didn't know that concept but it might give me some more insight into my (dis)likings.


----------



## RyzenAdept (Mar 7, 2020)

Apologies for necroing this old thread but I came across it during a google search. Very interesting topic and conversation. 

Perhaps I might add my thoughts as they may hold some merit to future search engine visitors.

In this thread we have people who do and do not appreciate varying qualities of trance? What difference between them? Both are surely fine groups with keen hearing and musical appreciation. What gives?

I propose that it may be an approach to listening that could be the dividing factor. Consider how we experience music, do we receive it directly to our core or do we filter it through our matrix of preconceptions maintained by the mind?

For that matter should music be intellectualized at all?

Trance is a good example to highlight the concept I am referring to. Intellectually, it could be argued that trance is musically bereft of engagement for it is repetitive beats and formulaic motifs (I don't believe this to be always true or even in general). 

You could consume trance by actively listening for its musical qualities (intellectualizing) though I fear you would be doing yourself a deep disservice. Try instead to let trance wash over you, do not think about it. Good trance can nourish the soul, not only the nous.

We could summarize in this fashion, after our hearing apparatus have performed their wonders, do we listen with our hearts or our minds? I suspect if you listen to trance with your heart, its beauty may be revealed.


----------

